# Dudley - The great Fly hunter!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Meant to post this picture a while ago (you can tell its not this week - the sun is out!), this was Dudley trying to catch a fly in the playroom, I can't say he wouldn't hurt a fly because he does - usually just by swatting them with his big hairy paws!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

That's hysterical! He looks very hands on around the house!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how his tail is straight out. Must maintain balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

very cute!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Reminds me of Mrs Doyle from Father Ted cleaning the window


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Reminds me of Mrs Doyle from Father Ted cleaning the window


So he does!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah go on then Dudley, would you not like a nice cup o tea?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it! 
Dudley looks like a gorgeous bear
I hope he caught his tasty treat!
I was watching ruby do this once, finding it vey funny - until I realised it was a wasp!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is adorable seems like he is having a great time It made me smile!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> That is adorable seems like he is having a great time It made me smile!


Thank you, I was thinking about Molly and her fear of flies when I decided to post it and had thought of putting a 'I'll get it for you Molly' title!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> That's hysterical! He looks very hands on around the house!


He isn't allowed on the furniture but we let him on the windowsill - perhaps if I could velcro a cloth to his paw he would be useful! 



Mazzapoo said:


> Reminds me of Mrs Doyle from Father Ted cleaning the window


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha. Love it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Thank you, I was thinking about Molly and her fear of flies when I decided to post it and had thought of putting a 'I'll get it for you Molly' title!


I thought about Molly when I saw it too but I was so sad that I couldn't post anything. Now that she is home I was thinking he would be her hero and save her from all those nasty flies


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was whimpering tonight so I was all freaked out cause of her situation today. I was like OMG.........then I noticed she was looking around and it was a damn fly I smashed it but we could of used Dudley...maybe he is my next kidnapping victim I always found him adorable and that picture was so sweet


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly was whimpering tonight so I was all freaked out cause of her situation today. I was like OMG.........then I noticed she was looking around and it was a damn fly I smashed it but we could of used Dudley...maybe he is my next kidnapping victim I always found him adorable and that picture was so sweet


We would be there in an instant - if we were anywhere near, last night Dudley was laying on his back with one front leg bent but the other completely straight held forwards like superman!! I really wished I had the camera nearby, he must have been having a superhero dream, 'I'm coming Molly - I'll save you from that pesky fly....'!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh Dudley and Molly - a true poo romance, brought together across the pond........ By a pesky fly!!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh Dudley and Molly - a true poo romance, brought together across the pond........ By a pesky fly!!! X


Aww cute!! poomance


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photo do Dudley Dawn...he looks so tall 

Renee I had a little giggle AFTER you explained that it was the fly Molly was whimpering at... 

I'm sure you're watching her like a hawk.

Molly loves chasing flies but she's always half and hr behind them 

xxx


----------

